# Dwarf tactics



## Frodo

I know that most dwarf players use a fairly standard 'fort' strategy and then some go for the whole hammer strategy, I personally use a combination, kindof a wall with big guns behind it and slayers, foresters, gyrocopters and miners to mash em up that little more, has anyone got any other tactics that work with dwarves?


----------



## Hespithe

I've never seen a Dwarf army that did well without ranged weaponry. Gunners, Quarrelers and War Machines are, IMHO, necessary to a well rounded Dwarf army. The Gyrocopter is a favorite, as it actually helps to ensure that the ranged abilities of the army get the opportunity to operate at max potential. Miners are always an excellent choice, simply due to their reserve ability and hitting power. The true theme of an army, and what will ultimately define the armies tactical plan, is set the moment the characters for the army are chosen. I've seen very cool and competitive lists using the Dwarf Lord, the Anvil/Runesmith, and simply using multiple Thanes and multiple Engineers with a Master Engineer.

I'm still not sure which setup I prefer...


----------



## Frodo

I guess that is kinda what you get with dwarves, one of the most powerful armies but without much tactical felxibility.


----------



## mgtymouze

The Anvil of Doom (with or without Thorek Ironbrow) is a good choice for being either offensive or defensive. Use the rune of wrath and ruin to hit a unit and steal half their movement or the rune of Oath and Honor to give a freindly unit a "free move" in the shooting phase. If you use ancient power with these then you affect D3 units. If I don't take an anvil I will take a unit of hammerers with a lord to make them immune to fear and terror on top of being stubborn. Rangers are also good to sucker a unit into charging to be set up for a counter charge or at a minimum denying an enemy unit the ability to march.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've seen Dwarf armies that don't have a single gun in them do some serious damage-- Ironbreakers, Hammerers, Longbeards, and Slayers are all downright mean in close combat, and the basic Dwarf Warrior isn't a slouch either, if only because he's WS4, T4, and has a 3+ armor save when fighting to the front with a hand weapon and shield.


----------



## Frodo

yeah, take that with some big guns to smash em up a bit first and youre nigh undefeatable.


----------

